# Please please please post pics of your pup!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We love looking at pics of your pup and are begging you to please post a pic of your pup when you got him or her and one recent:wub:

View attachment 3840


This is Molly at 16 weeks

View attachment 3842




View attachment 3841

this is her at 9 1/2mths


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie when we got him at 12 weeks, and Wolfie now.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Molly is Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie when we got him at 12 weeks, and Wolfie now.


 
What a hunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

How old is Wolfie now?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> How old is Wolfie now?


Wolfie turned 9 months September 20th


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Jaeger from 3 weeks to -12 weeks.
















"Raw? What?!"
























Jaeger now at 17 months.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Abby the day I got her...12 weeks old.











Abby last week. Now almost 5 months old.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

first and last are my girl now  the two in the middle are her on the breeders kitchen floor then in the car


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

*Carly* at about 9-10 weeks:










and at 7 months:











*Sage* at 11 weeks:










and at 4 months:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> *Carly* at about 9-10 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the last pic of Sage should have named her Dumbo :wub: lol!!!!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

All pictures between 8 weeks and 14 weeks


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are pictures of Dakota at 2 months, 4 months and 2 years old.


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Thor at 8 weeks...









Thor at 12 weeks...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh I sooooo want another one!!!!:wub:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota at 8 weeks then another picture just a few weeks ago


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, I would love to post pics and am wondering why it is so easy to post in an album from your computer on this forum, but so hard to put pics in a post. I have read the instructions and still can't seem to grasp it. And yes, I admit that I am "computer challenged".


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> OK, I would love to post pics and am wondering why it is so easy to post in an album from your computer on this forum, but so hard to put pics in a post. I have read the instructions and still can't seem to grasp it. And yes, I admit that I am "computer challenged".


when you post a reply go to attachment (the paper clip) click on browse then click my pictures. Pick one of your pics then upload. Once uploaded go to your post and click the paper clip again and the pic should be there

I hope I didn't confuse you this is how I do it!


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Here's Amy, then and now!*







9 weeks







9 months







9 months


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> I love the last pic of Sage should have named her Dumbo :wub: lol!!!!!


She DOES have a set of ears on her, lol!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Lee-9 wks old

Jamie Lee-11 wks.old









Jamie Lee-13 wks. (current)-


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What a fun thread!

Gilda at 8 weeks and 1 year


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Moses at 9 weeks and 24 months


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Layla...I don't have baby pics as she came from Germany and was 6 months old when I got her. 7 months and 3.5 yr pics:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max. Last is from a couple of weeks ago. He will be 2 yrs in Nov.(can't believe it!).


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow you all have such beautiful dogs:wub:


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Lola the day after we got her (8 weeks) up to about 3 weeks ago (she just keeps getting lighter in color, just like her mom):


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Baby Quinn the first day we saw him at the breeder, 14 weeks.










Quinn now, 3.5 years


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Quinnsmom said:


> Baby Quinn the first day we saw him at the breeder, 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG was he ever an adorable pup I love his Mohawk:wub:
Finnally I get to see some pics of Qwinn you need to post more pics of that handsome fella


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks MMM! He's my sweet boy and I love him so much. May be a while before I get more photos up since this batch took me 30 minutes and multiple tries. I'm a little technically challenged!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma when I got her at 10 weeks












Here at 5 months











6 months and her first snow











11months old and the pic in my av.











13 months and her favorite sleeping position


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Meesha when we first got her (9 weeks)









Meesha with Sammy the day we adopted him. They were both 9 weeks here.









Meesha with Sammy present day (also with my mom's corgi)


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's Abby at 12 Weeks when we got her









And here she is on the same deck today, almost 11 months old.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta at 8 weeks:









Shasta at 5 months:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister when I got him, he was 11 weeks old











Sinister at 1.5 years old with his brother Rogue


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If you want to see lots of puppy pictures, you can see them here...

Puppies - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos


----------



## Ninerfanz (Sep 30, 2010)

Jerry at 10 weeks..Jerry at 1 year....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> If you want to see lots of puppy pictures, you can see them here...
> 
> Puppies - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos


Are there people who don't want to see lots of puppy pictures?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My MMM at 9 weeks (first night home)











She looks so small compared to the cat! And now she 'fills up' three of the floor tiles in length!









Now at 11 months


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Meka at 3 months









at 19 months


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry could not get photos up
here's meka at 4 months









7 months









valenintes 2010 with her BF Jack









her now at 19 months -


----------



## schlandiger (Sep 30, 2010)

this is mya at 14 weeks! time barely passes but i swear she gains 10 lbs a day!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

You all have such beautiful and handsome GSD's No wonder we are all such proud companions:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:!!!!!!!


----------

